# Samsung 46inch LE46A656A1FXXU, PLEASE HELP!



## BodoBlaze (Nov 12, 2011)

_I've got samsung 46inch LE46A656A1FXXU, it's got a green line going up on the left side abt an inch thick & it seems like half the screen is darkish while the other is ok. Why's this & how do I fix it?_


----------



## BodoBlaze (Nov 12, 2011)

Samsung 46inch LE46A656A1FXXU. Screen Problem! - YouTube


----------



## blago (Nov 9, 2011)

try changing settings of "display adapter"
1 step down i.e 75Hz instead 100 etc..


----------



## BodoBlaze (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry how do I do that? To watch anything i have to put the brightness & sharpness at full! Lol


----------



## blago (Nov 9, 2011)

"device manger"->"display adapter"->"properties"


----------



## BodoBlaze (Nov 12, 2011)

I've gone through the settings & I don't think it's tht...


----------



## blago (Nov 9, 2011)

do you change some settings?


----------



## BodoBlaze (Nov 12, 2011)

The only settings tht were of any help were the brightness, contrast, sharpness etc there all at max! If it wasen't 4these settings I wouldn't be able 2 watch anything because it would be 2 dark on normal settings


----------



## Sanlee (Nov 17, 2011)

I want a new design in android tablet pc which is 5 point touch screen function and wifi.Please hlep me to choose.


----------



## BodoBlaze (Nov 12, 2011)

It's strange, it came life yestarday as soon as we switched it on after half hr it was as good as new! Worked all day, 2day back to above, wht's up? :nono:


----------

